# Fish in pot ponds?



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd love to start a pot pond and was wondering if I could keep any particular type of fish in it?

I live in Melbourne so the fish would have to withstand hot and cold weather (as low as 5°C in winter and as high as 40°C in summer, but sheltered from the sun/rain). The pot would be kept outdoors although I'm not sure on the best placement for it in our courtyard. I could probably work out a way to make it moveable (platform on wheels). I'm thinking I'd like to grow water lilies and sedges. 

I guess I'd need some kind of water pump, a substrate and some nice looking pebbles for the bottom. 

Has anyone else done this before? What type of fish would suit this kind of environment? I guess a lot depends on the size of the pot, I don't want anything huge, maybe something that holds 90 litres minimum?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry what's a pot pond?


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

A pot with water plants, like this:










Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh! Well if it has a chance of freezing solid nothing is going to survive... But if the water only gets down to 40°f (or can't freeze over) goldfish do well. We had an experience that required me to put my Fish outside in a truck bed with a topper and space heater in the middle of Iowa winter.... The goldfish were intentionally farthest from the heater because they are cold water fish, they were still perfectly active in 40°f water. 


How cold does it actually get?


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

The lowest record is -2.8°C, but the average temps are around 8-15°C in winter and 20-25°C in summer

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Should be fine for bettas as long as your night temps dont get too low, just watch for birds/cats/toads grabbing a snack though... 
Smaller water bodies lose heat more quickly than bigger ones, Id do it when the night temps stay consistently around 24. 

Otherwise you could do a paradise fish who can survive the colder temps, or wcmm are cute little guys to have in a small pond, they do well all year round too and will breed like rabbits especially in a heavily planted pond.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't think it would work for bettas! I was thinking more along the lines of goldfish or native Australian fish that won't need heating. Maybe a native rainbow fish?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

KeshiaB said:


> The lowest record is -2.8°C, but the average temps are around 8-15°C in winter and 20-25°C in summer
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


If it gets below 8°c you will need to bring them inside, size is also an issue you need 50g + for a couple of goldfish because they get BIG and They need lots of air and some decent filtration or you have to change lots of water 

The first guy is 9 inches long, the fancy one is 7 inches


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I wonder if these could work in the right sized pot, they are native to the same state...

http://shop.coburgaquarium.com.au/live-fish/native-fish/murray-river-rainbow.html

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Those are rather cute little fish ^^ just do your research


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think Melbourne might be a touch too cold for most rainbows over winter. Murray River rainbowfish that have been bred outside in ponds in Melbourne may work, but I have read that they don't do well if water temperatures remain below 10-15 degrees Celsius for extended periods of time. 

Plus I'm not certain if they would do well in a smaller pond. 

Pygmy perch may work. Another option may be Honey blue eyes. They are a beautiful little fish and I do believe someone in Melbourne kept them out over winter with few losses.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks  I'm open to any suggestions!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Just had a thought, would a few minnows work? 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Do you mean White Cloud Mountain Minnows? I have seen them being sold as pond fish here in Victoria, and this website suggests they can handle a temperature as low as 5 degrees Celsius. 

White Cloud Mountain minnow

Another option is Japanese ricefish. Seem to have similar temperature requirements to WCMM, and seem to be fairly hardy.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I think the link I saw just said minnows but I assume it meant white cloud minnows. 

Are the rice fish also called medaka?

So my options are pygmy perch, white cloud minnows or rice fish. Oh the choice!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes, they are sold as 'Golden medaka'. There's also 'Daisy's ricefish' (Oryzias woworae) but these seem to prefer a higher temperature range and so probably aren't suitable for being out in a pond year round.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Don't keep bettas outdoors in such cold temps, they are tropical fish and prefer 26C range
I set up a pot pond in the house, put a low light house plant in a smaller pot hung on the side of it, suction cupped a heater to that, and stocked with 1 betta splenden. Note indoor=constant temp.
Are you willing to get a heater to put in the pond for the cold weather to keep the low temps no so low? White clouds can be kept in water as cool as 14C.
Tanichthys albonubes ? White Cloud Mountain Minnow (Aphyocypris pooni) ? Seriously Fish


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Don't keep bettas outdoors in such cold temps, they are tropical fish and prefer 26C range
> I set up a pot pond in the house, put a low light house plant in a smaller pot hung on the side of it, suction cupped a heater to that, and stocked with 1 betta splenden. Note indoor=constant temp.
> Are you willing to get a heater to put in the pond for the cold weather to keep the low temps no so low? White clouds can be kept in water as cool as 14C.
> Tanichthys albonubes ? White Cloud Mountain Minnow (Aphyocypris pooni) ? Seriously Fish


I'd never dream of keeping a betta outdoors! The only reason I posted this question on the forum was in case others had experience keeping outdoor pot ponds with suitable outdoor fish and plants 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

KeshiaB said:


> I'd never dream of keeping a betta outdoors! The only reason I posted this question on the forum was in case others had experience keeping outdoor pot ponds with suitable outdoor fish and plants
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


I didn't look at dates (or how many posts there had been) but saw trilobites post recommending bettas so I basically went "aah" *types fast" DON'T!"*


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Fair enough 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------

